

Ask HN: Could .html replace .doc? - smil

Microsoft&#x27;s strategy under Nadella seems to be a continuation of Embrace, Extend, Extinguish. It&#x27;s welcome at first as interoperability between platforms and devices is nice for the end user, but once it&#x27;s time to Extinguish, what choices will we have to Microsoft and the Office platform, etc., being that much of our information will be stored in those formats.<p>Anybody wanting to compete with Office has to offer support for .doc, but how about establishing new, non-Microsoft formats?<p>If a group of competing companies appeared, would their best bet be to work together to create software that uses HTML as their document format?
======
deanfranks
I think that would be a square peg in a round hole. If you want open, what's
wrong with ODF?

